# Favorite cat rigs for heavy current



## kyost

Just curious as to what everyones favorite slip rig/sinker combo is for fishing heavy current below dams. Any thought on what style sinker snags less (if any)? What weight do you commonly use and what tactics (drifting, bouncing bottom, tightlines) do you prefer?


Thanks!


----------



## katfish

Here is a picture of a set up I used at Santee Cooper for drift fishing.










The walking pencil sinker allowed the rig to slide through brush and the small boober helped suspend the bait (and the hook) off bottom as I drifted.

You can see other types of rigs at catfish rigs 

Hopefully this will help a little


----------



## catking

The one that katfish shows is a killer rig for drifting. I also use that rig down at Santee Cooper... In heavy current I use a flat spoon sinker or a three way swivel with a very light line leading to the sinker so it can break away easily and you don't lose your whole rig......... THE CATKING !!!


----------



## Fishman

Nice page Robby, you'll find what you're looking for there kyost.


----------

